

Moon: Alien + 2001 [video] - thrawn
http://www.sonyclassics.com/moon/trailer.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I cannot tell you how annoying I find it that the video starts automatically
and without warning.

Please, it's in the guidelines to mark such links with the word "video":

    
    
        If you submit a link to a video or pdf,
        please warn us by appending [video] or
        [pdf] to the title.
    

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
Erwin
Looks more like Solaris (the new Soderbergh version) + Silent Running.

------
huangm
Saw this film at Sundance 09 - really quite good, and not what you might
expect.

------
grinich
The presskit is very interesting to read, and actually has a taste of reason
behind having a "Moon Colony."

<http://www.sonypictures.com/classics/moon/moon_presskit.pdf>

------
pstinnett
Wasn't sure if I was going to upvote because this doesn't really have anything
to do with hacking, but the trailer looks so damn good I couldn't help it!

------
Tichy
Is this serious or a joke? In any case, I wish they would let the aliens land
on earth already.

------
nwinter
I'm an avid cinemaphile and can't wait to see this. Saw the trailer, saw that
it was from Sony pictures classic and had to see it. Huangm, really jealous
that you got to go to Sundance and see it there!

------
thristian
Direct link to the trailer:

[http://www.sonyclassics.com/moon/videos/Moon_GB_RatedR_Trlr....](http://www.sonyclassics.com/moon/videos/Moon_GB_RatedR_Trlr.flv)

------
zandorg
I love moonbase films! Not that there ever has been one...

And there's a bit of Dark Star in there!

------
viggity
The trailer looks awesome. I'm looking forward to seeing the whole thing.

